# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei module |&#62;&#62;World First&#60;&#60; UNLOCK -&#62; Mate9 / P10 / Honor 8 - 09/03/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update:* *v**13.16.1453* *09/03/2017 *  *    * * *  *Added New Models >>World First<<:*  *Mate 9* (MHA-L09)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-L29)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-AL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-AL10)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9* (MHA-TL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9 Pro* (LON-L09)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-L29)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9**Pro* (LON-CL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Mate 9 Pro* (LON-TL10) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-L09)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-L29)     Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-AL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10* (VTR-TL00)   Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-L09)    Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-L29)    Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*P10 Plus* (VKY-AL00) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock**/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock*Honor 8 Smart* (VEN-L22) Boot unlock / Repair IMEI / *Direct Unlock*/ Repair MAC / Factory reset / FRP Remove / Remove Huawei-ID Lock _ *_ *Procedure will consume 89 credit per each procedure, not per phone.* __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

